# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Ինչ շամպուն օգտագործել ճաղատացման դեմ

## Վարպետ

Ահա այսպիսի ակտուալ թեմա է հետաքրքրում ինձ եւ իմ ֆորումակից ընկերներից մեկին: Եթե կա որեւէ մեկը, որը գիտի, թե ինչ շամպուն կարելի է օգտագործել ճաղատացման դեմ` խնդրում եմ արտահայտվել:

----------


## Chuk

Բայց ինչի՞ հատկապես շամպուն: Գուցե այլ միջոցներ՝ դեղամիջոցներ, խնամքի ձևեր, օճառ կամ այլ տարբերակնե՞ր էլ կան:

Ես կառաջարկեի ընդհանրապես ճաղատի դեմն առնելու հարցեր քննարկել այս թեմայում:

----------


## Doberman

Ինչ էլ լինի Հայաստանում չի օգնի , մեր մազերի թափվելը ատոմակայանիցա:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Բայց ինչի՞ հատկապես շամպուն: Գուցե այլ միջոցներ՝ դեղամիջոցներ, խնամքի ձևեր, օճառ կամ այլ տարբերակնե՞ր էլ կան:
> 
> Ես կառաջարկեի ընդհանրապես ճաղատի դեմն առնելու հարցեր քննարկել այս թեմայում:


Դե ես վերնագրի մեջ ակամա ներառեցի մազերի լվացման այն միջոցը, որն օգտագործում եմ, բայց համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ:




> Ինչ էլ լինի Հայաստանում չի օգնի , մեր մազերի թափվելը ատոմակայանիցա:


Բայց ես տեսել եմ Մեծամորում ապրող տղամարդկանց, որոնք շատ խիտ մազեր ունեն: Էլ չեմ խոսում կանանց մասին: Կամ ասենք` մերինի պատճառն ա ատոմակայանը, բայց այլ վայրերում այլ ազգերի ներկայացուցիչներ էլ են ճաղատանում: Հո ամեն տեղ ատոմակայան չկա?

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ինչ էլ լինի Հայաստանում չի օգնի , մեր մազերի թափվելը ատոմակայանիցա:


Լավ էլի  :LOL:  Ռադիոակտիվ ճառագայթման մակարդակը նույնիսկ ատոմակայանի ներսում (ռեակտորի ներսը չհաշված) նորմայի մեջ ա:

Ես օրինակ փորձել եմ պլազան ֆիրմայի շամպուն, առանձնապես էֆեկտ չեմ զգացել: Կա՞ն այլ փորձեր: Հատկապես հետաքրքիր կլինի լսել դրական արդյունք տված փորձերի մասին:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Լավ էլի  Ռադիոակտիվ ճառագայթման մակարդակը նույնիսկ ատոմակայանի ներսում (ռեակտորի ներսը չհաշված) նորմայի մեջ ա:


Ինչի նորմայի մեջ? Ռադիոակտիվության? Իսկ տեսականորեն անհնար ա, որ ռադիոկատիվության առկայությունն արդեն իսկ պատճառ լինի? Նայի, նկատի ունեմ` էս երկու տարբերությունը - 1. Ռադիոակտիվություն կա, բայց նորմայի մեջ: 2. Ռադիոակտիվություն չկա:

----------


## Doberman

> Լավ էլի  Ռադիոակտիվ ճառագայթման մակարդակը նույնիսկ ատոմակայանի ներսում (ռեակտորի ներսը չհաշված) նորմայի մեջ ա:


Ետ պաշտոնական ըտենցա ինձ 60 տարեկան մարդա ասել ով կյանքի կեսը ատոմակայանումա աշխատել , հլը չեմ ասում որ մասնագիտությունս որ սովորում եմ` քիմիկ էկոլոգա

----------


## Chuk

> Ետ պաշտոնական ըտենցա ինձ 60 տարեկան մարդա ասել ով կյանքի կեսը ատոմակայանումա աշխատել , հլը չեմ ասում որ մասնագիտությունս որ սովորում եմ` քիմիկ էկոլոգա


Դա շրջանառվող, ու չապացուցված տեսակետ ա: Կան դրա բազում հակաապացույցներ. օրինակ բազում տարիներ նույն ատոմակայանում աշխատող ու փարթամ մազեր ունեցող իմ ազգականները, այդ թվում ասենք 55 տարեկան մարդ: 

Իսկ այս թեմայում եկենք գրենք միայն ճաղատության դեմ առնելու միջոցների մասին՝ անկախ այլ արտաքին պայմաններից՝ երկիր, ատոմակայան և այլն:

----------


## Doberman

> Դե ես վերնագրի մեջ ակամա ներառեցի մազերի լվացման այն միջոցը, որն օգտագործում եմ, բայց համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ:
> 
> 
> 
> Բայց ես տեսել եմ Մեծամորում ապրող տղամարդկանց, որոնք շատ խիտ մազեր ունեն: Էլ չեմ խոսում կանանց մասին: Կամ ասենք` մերինի պատճառն ա ատոմակայանը, բայց այլ վայրերում այլ ազգերի ներկայացուցիչներ էլ են ճաղատանում: Հո ամեն տեղ ատոմակայան չկա?


ատոմակայանը մենակ մեծամորի վրա չի ազդում սաղ Հայաստանի օդը ջուրը թեթև ռադիացիաի են ենթարկվում ու գնալով ավելի վատ հետևանքներա լինելու,
օրինակ ես 8 տարիա թեփ ունեմ գլխիս, ամենինչ փորձեցի չօգնեց, 20 օր Հայաստանում չէի գլխիս թեփը անցավ , եկա էլի առջացավ :Sad:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ինչի նորմայի մեջ? Ռադիոակտիվության? Իսկ տեսականորեն անհնար ա, որ ռադիոկատիվության առկայությունն արդեն իսկ պատճառ լինի? Նայի, նկատի ունեմ` էս երկու տարբերությունը - 1. Ռադիոակտիվություն կա, բայց նորմայի մեջ: 2. Ռադիոակտիվություն չկա:


Կա բնական ռադիոակտիվ ճառագայթման ֆոն, որին մեր օրգանիզմը հարմարված է, քանի որ այն եղել է միշտ և կապված չէ մարդու գործունեության արգասիքների հետ՝ հետևաբար այդ դոզան չի կարող ճաղատացման բերել:

----------


## Chuk

> ատոմակայանը մենակ մեծամորի վրա չի ազդում սաղ Հայաստանի օդը ջուրը թեթև ռադիացիաի են ենթարկվում ու գնալով ավելի վատ հետևանքներա լինելու,
> օրինակ ես 8 տարիա թեփ ունեմ գլխիս, ամենինչ փորձեցի չօգնեց, 20 օր Հայաստանում չէի գլխիս թեփը անցավ , եկա էլի առջացավ


Doberman, բազում մարդիկ տարբեր միջոցներով պայքարում են թեփի դեմ: Թեփի դեմ պայքարի հիմնական միջոցներն էլ, ի դեպ, մշակվում են ո՛չ Հայաստանում, այլ այլերկրում, ապացուցելով որ դա Հայաստանի մենաշնորհը չի: Էլի եմ ասում, կողմնակի քննարկումները դադարեցրեք և կոնկրետ թեմայի վերաբերյալ խորհուրդներ գրեք, եթե գիտեք, եթե չգիտեք, եկեք թեման զրուցարանի չվերածենք:

----------


## Lapterik

Էրեխեք ջան ոչ մի շամպուն չի օգնի: Նախ պետքա գնալ մազի անալիզ տալ, հետո պարզել պատճառը, կենտրոններ կան, որոնք  զբաղվում են էտ հարցով: Իրանք մթոմ իրանք բուժումը 
 էտքան էլ էժան հաճույք չի, մինիմում 3000 դոլլար կնստի ձեր վրա, էն էլ նորից եմ ասում, լիովին չի վերականգնվում: Ծանոթներիցս մեկը էտ ձևով մի քիչ մազաթափության դեմն առել էր, բայց ոչ լիովին:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էդպիսի շամպուն կա - Paul Mitchell բուսական էքստրակտով շամպուն: Հայաստանում անհնարին է ճարել, Ամերիկայում էլ շատ թանկ արժեն: Իմ եղբորը իրոք օգնեց, ճաղատացումը մասամբ արգելակեց...

----------


## dvgray

*Մոդերատորական. Անիմաստ գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Ասում են Սխտորի շամպու օգտագործելը դադարեցնում է մազաթափությունը։

Չնայած այն մաշկի բժիշկները, ովքեր գովերգում են զանազան մազաթափության դեմ շամպուները, դեղերը, մազերի տեղադրումը եւ այլն, իրենք չեն օգվում դրանցից, որպեսզի ծածկեն իրենց սեփական պսպղուն ճաղատ գլխները։  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. նկատե՞լ եք, սմայլերի մեծամասնությունը ճաղատ են։  :Wink:

----------


## ivy

Շամպուն չգիտեմ, բայց բնական միջոցներով պատրաստված հատուկ մազի յուղեր կան, որոնք մազի ամրության ու առողջության համար են։ Կարծում եմ՝ Հայաստանում էլ կլինեն։ Կարելի է հարցնել դեղատներում կամ մարմնի խնամքի և դիմահարդարման խանութներում։

----------


## Ձայնալար

Տնական-տատական միջոցներից ասում են սխտորն է լավ, բայց դե մի շաբաթ գլխից սխտորի հոտ կգա հաստատ  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

Երեկ մի հատ ռեցեպտ էի դրել, բայց պարզվում է Չուկը համարել է անիմաստ ռեցեպտ ու թափել է եսիմ ուր:
էնպես էր էլ օգնել չեմ կարող… :Sad:   չեն թողնում…  :Wink:

----------


## Katka

Շամպուներից լավ են իզրաելական Beauty System-ը, կարծեմ կանխում է մազաթափությունը :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Շամպուն չգիտեմ, բայց բնական միջոցներով պատրաստված հատուկ մազի յուղեր կան, որոնք մազի ամրության ու առողջության համար են։ Կարծում եմ՝ Հայաստանում էլ կլինեն։ Կարելի է հարցնել դեղատներում կամ մարմնի խնամքի և դիմահարդարման խանութներում։


Հա, մոռացա ասել՝ նրանք էլ լավը, որոնք իրենց մեջ կոկոսի յուղ են պարունակում։

----------


## AvikO

Իմ մոտ ել շատ ահավոր մազաթափություն եղավ, ինձ խորհուրդ տվեցին Գերչակի յուղ քսել, ես էլ փորձեցի, մի քանի ամիս քսեցի, արդյունք կա: Երեկոյան քսում ես , փաթաթում ես գլուխը և քնում առավոտյան լվանում տաք ջրով, շաբաթը 2 անգամ:Անպայման կոգնի որոշ չափով:

----------


## Նարե91

Ամենալավ միջոցը գլխամաշկը խոշոր աղով մերսելն է: Անձամբ ես փորձել եմ, ու իսկապես որ արդյունավետ է:

----------


## Adriano

> Ամենալավ միջոցը գլխամաշկը խոշոր աղով մերսելն է: Անձամբ ես փորձել եմ, ու իսկապես որ արդյունավետ է:


Շատ մարդկանցից եմ լսել, որ աղը օգնումա: հետևաբար նրա մեջ ինչ-որ ընդհանուր հատկություններ կա: Սակայն ամեն դեպքում խորհուրդ կտամ գնալ Պարոնյան 14 -ի վրա գտնվող մազաբուժության կենտրոն և ստուգվել: Եթե բուժմանը չեք հավատա, նրանց շամպուններից վերցրեք հաստատ օգնում են: Սրա լավը նա է, որ կոնկրետ դեպքի համար են տալիս շամպուն, ոչ թե ում ինչպես պատահի:

----------


## Նարե

Ձեր կողմից օգտագործվող շամպույնի մեջ` ամեն 100մլ մեջ 2ամպուլա B complex վիտամին ջարդել լցնել և շամպույնը օգտագործել սովորակաան պարբերականությամբ:

----------

murmushka (22.02.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

Ուղղակի Հայաստանում, այն էլ մեր օրերում պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ նմանատիպ կենտրոնների նպատակը,  համապատասխան արդյունք չապահովելով, մարդկանց գրպանները դատարկելն է:  :Sad:

----------

Գեա (16.11.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Ամենալավ միջոցը գլխամաշկը խոշոր աղով մերսելն է: Անձամբ ես փորձել եմ, ու իսկապես որ արդյունավետ է:


Եթե խնդրեմ մանրամասը կբացատրես՞:

----------


## Emy

Ճաղատացման դեմ շատ լավ բուսական միջոց կա, կարծեմ Buty անունով: Իմ ընկերներից մեկնա օգտագործել, իրեն շատ լավ օգնելա, բայց դա Հայաստանի խանութներում  չի վաճառվում,որոշ դեղատներում է վաճառվում, այն էլ բժշկի նշանակմամբ: Մի կենտրոն գիտեմ, որտեղ կոնսուլտացիաները ակցիայի շրջանակներում անվճար են:

----------


## Vaio

> Ճաղատացման դեմ շատ լավ բուսական միջոց կա, *կարծեմ* Buty անունով: Իմ ընկերներից մեկնա օգտագործել, *իրեն շատ լավ օգնելա*, բայց դա *Հայաստանի խանութներում  չի վաճառվում*,որոշ դեղատներում է վաճառվում, *այն էլ բժշկի նշանակմամբ*: *Մի կենտրոն գիտեմ*, որտեղ *կոնսուլտացիաները ակցիայի շրջանակներում անվճար են*:


Շատ լավ գովազդ էր: Մի նախադասությունով մի քանի նապաստակ կրակեցիք!!!

----------

Գեա (16.11.2011)

----------


## Firegirl777

Մազաթափության դեմ ֆաբերլիկը միջոց ունի, եթե հետաքրքիր է ահա տեղեկությունը

PHARMA սիճուկ մազաթափության դեմ
Արտիկուլ: 1612, Ծավալ: 30 մլ.



Մանրամասն՝ https://faberlic.com/index.php?optio...emid=75&ctg=03


Ինչպես նաև 

ASIA-SPA սկրաբ գլխի մաշկի համար
Արտիկուլ: 2084, Ծավալ: 75 մլ.



Մանրամասն՝ https://faberlic.com/index.php?optio...emid=75&ctg=03

----------


## Artgeo

> Շատ լավ գովազդ էր: Մի նախադասությունով մի քանի նապաստակ կրակեցիք!!!


Հա, հաջորդ գրառման Ֆաբերլիկի գովազդը նենց անմեղ ա նայվում էդ մեկի համեմատությամբ...

----------

Lem (16.11.2011), Magic-Mushroom (18.11.2011), Vaio (17.11.2011), Գեա (16.11.2011)

----------


## kyahi

էհ, ես վերջերս առել եմ գերմանական արտադրության սխտորի շամպուն , էն էլ անկապ բանա, մազերս չորացնումա, ինչ  յուղանման բան ասես դնում եմ, մեկա չի օգնում  :Sad:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Իսկ ես անփոփոխ եմ,իմ ամենասիրածը մաքուր իտալական Cliven ֆիրման է,չնայած շամպունը ընդամենը 10 տոկոս կապ ունի,մնացածը գենետիկան է եւ շատ այլ հանգամանքներ:
*kyahi* ինչ շամպուն,ինչ բան,վիատամին Բ5 ավելի լավ է խմես,հրաշալի ամրացնում է մազերը եւ եղունգները:

----------


## Zangezur

> Իսկ ես անփոփոխ եմ,իմ ամենասիրածը մաքուր իտալական Cliven ֆիրման է,չնայած շամպունը ընդամենը 10 տոկոս կապ ունի,մնացածը գենետիկան է եւ շատ այլ հանգամանքներ:
> *kyahi* ինչ շամպուն,ինչ բան,վիատամին Բ5 ավելի լավ է խմես,հրաշալի ամրացնում է մազերը եւ եղունգները:


Իսկ այդ Բ5-ը ինչ մրգերի կամ բանջարեղենների մեջա շատ՞՞՞

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Հարգելի Զանգեզուր,Վիտամին Բ5 շատ կա ձվի,խոզի մսի,լյարդի,պոպոքի,լոբիի,թարմ կաթի եւ շատ այլ բանների մեջ,այդ վիտմանը շատ յուրահատուկ է,նույնիսկ գիտնականները պարզել են որ այն երկարացնում է կյանքը,նրա անմիջական մասնակցությամբ է սինթեզվում այդքան կարեւոր *Ացետիլխոլին* նեյրոմեդիատորը,որը պատասխանատու է հիշողության,սրտի աշխատանքի եւ նորմալ նյարդային համակարգի աշխատանքի համար,նաեւ այդ նեյրոմեդիատորի պակասն է բերում այնպիսի հիվանդության՝ ինչպիսին է Այլցքայմերի հիվանդությունը,մենակ ցավալին այն է,որ այդ վիտամաինը ջրում լուծվող վիտամիններից է եւ շատ հեշտ քայքայվում է ջերմային մշակումից:Իսկ սինթետիկ կարող եք գնել մուլթիտաբս բ կոմպլեքս վիտամինները՝ այն որ մեջը հարյուր հատ է,եթե չեմ սխալվում 30մգ վիտամին Բ5 է պարունակում,խմել օրը մեկ հատ անպայման հաց ուտելուց հետո,քանի որ այդպես ավելի լավ է օրգանիզմը յուրացնում բ խմբի վիտամինները:

----------

Kita (19.11.2011)

----------


## kyahi

> Հարգելի Զանգեզուր,Վիտամին Բ5 շատ կա ձվի,խոզի մսի,լյարդի,պոպոքի,լոբիի,թարմ կաթի եւ շատ այլ բանների մեջ


էհ, ամենաշատը հենց դրանցից էլ ուտում եմ:

----------


## Emy

Շատ ներեղություն, բայց այդ երբվանից է օգնելու ցանկությունը գովազդ համարվում? Ես խոսում եմ մի բանի մասին, որին  առնչվել եմ և գիտեմ ,որ կարող է օգնել շատերին, նաև դա շատերին հասանելի չէ: Այսպիսով ես ցանկացա տեղեկացնել և  օգտակար լինել

----------

